# Fehlende Kabel beim Pure Power 10 400Watt CM



## ludscha (18. April 2018)

Servus be quiet Support und natürlich die Jungs/Mädels von PCGH 


Ich habe heute das oben genannte Netzteil bekommen, nun musste ich beim Zusammenbau des PC`s feststellen, das das VGA 2 Kabel und ein Drives Kabel fehlt.

Die be quiet Verpackung war mit Orginal-Siegel verschlossen.

Die Frage an Euch ist nun, ist das normal das die beiden Kabel fehlen, im Lieferumfang ?

Liegt es daran, das das NT nur 400 Watt liefert und deshalb die Kabel fehlen um Überlastung zu vermeiden ?

Es ist nur eine Verständnis-Frage, keine Unterstellung oder dgl. 

Wäre nett wenns Einer/Eine beantworten könnte.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. April 2018)

Hallo ludscha,

bei einem 400 Watt Pure Power 10 CM sind folgende Kabel dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du weitere Kabel benötigen, schreib mir gerne eine Mail an service(at)bequiet.com

VG

Marco


----------



## ludscha (19. April 2018)

Servus Marco,

Danke für die Auskunft 

Hätte ja selbst drauf kommen können, stand ja bei meinem DDP 11 850 Watt ja auch auf den letzten Seiten der Anleitung welche Kabel dabei sind.

Hmmm.. manchmal wärs nicht schlecht, ein Calgon-Tabs zu lutschen, um das Hirn etwas zu entkalken. 

Danke für die Mühe und ein schönes WE.

Mfg
ludscha


----------

